# Walmart Bass Fishing League Shenandoah Division to Host Event on Potomac River in Vir



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 17, 2011)

Woodbridge, Va. Sept. 15, 2011  The Walmart Bass Fishing League is headed to the Potomac River Sept. 24-25 for its fifth and final stop in the Shenandoah Division. This will be a two-day super tournament where as many as 400 boaters and co-anglers will be competing for top awards up to $11,000 and $4,500, respectively.

Takeoffs will be at the Leesylvania State Park located at 2001 Daniel K. Ludwig Drive in Woodbridge at 7 a.m. each morning. Saturdays weigh-in will be at the marina beginning at 3 p.m., and Sundays final weigh-in is scheduled for 4 p.m. at the Walmart located at 17041 Jefferson Davis Hwy. in Dumfries, Va. Takeoffs and weigh-ins are free and open to the public.

The BFL is a 24-division circuit devoted to weekend anglers, offering bigger prizes to those who qualify for regional championships and those who make it to one of the longest-running championships in all of competitive bass fishing  the Walmart BFL All-American presented by Chevy. Top winners in the BFL can move up to the EverStart Series or even the Walmart FLW Tour.

For regular updates, photos, tournament news and more, follow the BFL on Facebook at Facebook.com/BassFishingLeague. For news surrounding FLW Outdoors on Facebook, follow Facebook.com/FLWFishingand on Twitter at Twitter.com/FLWOutdoors.

*ABOUT FLW OUTDOORS*

FLW Outdoors is the best in fishing, on and off the water. Anglers worldwide can compete for millions over the course of 191 tournaments in 2011. FLW Outdoors has taken fishing mainstream with the worlds richest fantasy sports game, FLW Fantasy Fishing presented by Straight Talk, where competitors can play for free as well as sign up for Players Advantage to gain an edge. For more information about FLW Outdoors and FLW Fantasy Fishing, visit FLWOutdoors.comor FantasyFishing.com.

*

Content provided by Outdoor Hub, The Outdoor Information Engine - Walmart Bass Fishing League Shenandoah Division to Host Event on Potomac River in Virginia


More...


OhioGameFishing is a member of the Outdoor Hub network


----------



## Tom Tupa (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks, I was wondering about this.


----------

